# VLC stockt



## Conqi (19. März 2012)

Ich weiß nicht genau seit wann, aber in letzter Zeit hab ich Probleme mit meinem VLC Media-Player. Videos öffnen dauert erstmal recht lang, was an sich nicht so schlimm ist, aber wenn ich das Fenster jetzt verschiebe stockt das Video (Sound läuft weiter) und kommt nur langsam und teilweise mit Grafikfehlern wieder bis es wieder richtig läuft. Cache leeren, neu installieren etc. hat nicht geholfen. 2.01 hats nicht besser gemacht (problem trat zuerst irgendwann bei 2.0 auf). 1.1.9 hab ich auch schon vergeblich getestet.
Also an der Hardware kanns eigentlich nicht liegen, lief ja vor kurzem noch. Und wenns läuft sind auch 3 oder 4 HD-Videos auf einmal kein Problem und der Windows Media Player zum Beispiel hat kein Problem mit dem Verschieben des Fensters. Auch das Ein-/Ausschalten der GPU- und allgemein der Hardwarebeschleunigung sowie das ändern der Ausgabeart ha nicht geholfen. Das Video an sich ist auch egal. Ob FullHD oder Videos mit Handy-Quali, ob mp4 oder wmv, alle haben das gleiche Problem. 

Ich hoffe einer von euch kann mir helfen und danke euch schon mal.

Edit: Achja, wenns von Bedeutung ist. Musik spielt er ganz normal und ohne Verzögerung ab.


----------



## Painkiller (20. März 2012)

Was hast du denn für Hardware verbaut?
Hast du auch mal die HDD mit CrystalDisk oder HDTune überprüft? 

Hast du mal dein System bereinigt? Also temporäre Dateien gelöscht? Vllt. hilft das ja.


----------



## Dragonix (20. März 2012)

Kannst du mal schreiben was bei "Einstellungen -> Video" so eingestellt ist?


----------



## NuTSkuL (20. März 2012)

ich kenne die beschriebenen probleme.
bei mir kommt es, wenn ich manche videos mit extrem hoher bitrate von meiner externen USB2.0 (!!!) platte starten will


----------



## Conqi (20. März 2012)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für Hardware verbaut?
> Hast du auch mal die HDD mit CrystalDisk oder HDTune überprüft?
> 
> Hast du mal dein System bereinigt? Also temporäre Dateien gelöscht? Vllt. hilft das ja.



Temporäre Dateien hab ich schon manuell (soweits geht) und per CCleaner entfernt. Vor der Installation, nach der Installation und alles. CrystalDisk findet auch nix an der Festplatte, die ist in Ordnung.
Hardware: Q8200@2,33GHz, 8GB RAM, ne GTX460 und eine 640GiB festplatte von Western Digital.



Dragonix schrieb:


> Kannst du mal schreiben was bei "Einstellungen -> Video" so eingestellt ist?


 
Aktuell steht alles auf Standard bei Ausgabe etc.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





NuTSkuL schrieb:


> ich kenne die beschriebenen probleme.
> bei mir kommt es, wenn ich manche videos mit extrem hoher bitrate von meiner externen USB2.0 (!!!) platte starten will



Ja nur bei mir tritt es wie gesagt bei jedem noch so kleinen Video auf. Deswegen (und weils mit WMP und Co. noch geht) denke ich eigentlich nicht an ein Hardware-Problem, nur hab ich mit VLC ja eigentlich auch nix gemacht

Ich werd jetzt mal defragmentieren lassen, unnötiges Zeug deinstallieren und so und dann mal gucken.


----------



## Dragonix (20. März 2012)

Kann mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, dass da was an der Hardware hackt, wenn sogar lausige Handy Videos dieses Verhalten zeigen (auch das "Video ruckelt beim Fensterverschieben" lässt m.e. auf andere Probleme schließen).
Hast du den VLC schonmal deinstalliert (alles löschen lassen) und dann wieder installiert?

Du kannst mal bei "Ausgabe" DirectX, DirectDraw, YUV-Videoausgabe durchprobieren. Was davon am performantesten ist weiß ich leider nicht..


----------



## 1000Foxi (20. März 2012)

Vielleicht mal die Videobeschleunigung ausstellen, das soll manchmal Probleme machen.


----------



## Conqi (20. März 2012)

Alles schon probiert, das hilft leider nix. Egal ob mit Videobeschleunigung oder ohne, egal welcher Ausgabemodus es klappt nicht. Außer dem ASCII-Modus funktioniert da nix. Wobei das ja immerhin andeuten würde, dass das Video geladen wird. Es muss also schon irgendwie mit der Ausgabe zu tun haben. Werd mal Grafik-Treiber neu installieren.

Edit: Also sowohl neuer Grafiktreiber als auch defragmentieren haben keinerlei Besserung gebracht


----------



## Conqi (23. März 2012)

Keiner mehr ne Idee?


----------



## Dragonix (23. März 2012)

Hm.. das einzige was mir jetzt noch einfällt: Nachdem du die Videoausgabe änderst, hast du den Player da neugestartet? Aufjedenfall machen.
Klick erstmal bei den Einstellungen unten links auf "Einstellungen anzeigen" --> "Alle". Dann bei Video erst Direct3d (>=Vista) und dann DirectX (>=XP) probieren. Dann darauf achten, dass unter "Ausgabemodule" bei Direct3D ein Haken vor "Hardwareblending Unterstützung verwenden" und bei DirectX Haken vor "Hardware-Konv...." und evtl. bei "dreifache bufferung..." gesetzt sind.
Zu guter letzt kannst du bei dann bei "Video" noch mit "eingebettes Video" rumspielen (das erzeugt bei der Videowiedergabe 2 Fenster).

Wenn das alles nix hilft (wovon ich ehrlich gesagt fast ausgehe), wär evtl. mal ein Bugreport ne Überlegung wert - immerhin hat's ja mit älteren Versionen funktioniert..

Edit: Bei Interface kannst du mal das Verbose-Level erhöhen (auf eins oder evtl sogar zwei), vielleicht steht dann was schickes in den Logs (die du mit Steuerung+M öffnen kannst, evtl reicht es auch hier, den Verbose Level zu ändern)..

Hast du mal bei "Medien --> Öffnen (erweitert)" die Cachegröße erhöht (Mehr Optionen anzeigen --> Caching, z.b. 1000ms)? Kann mir zwar eigentlich wirklich nicht vorstellen, das es was hilft, aber probieren kostet nix..


----------



## Conqi (24. März 2012)

Dragonix schrieb:


> Hast du mal bei "Medien --> Öffnen (erweitert)" die Cachegröße erhöht (Mehr Optionen anzeigen --> Caching, z.b. 1000ms)? Kann mir zwar eigentlich wirklich nicht vorstellen, das es was hilft, aber probieren kostet nix..



Doch genau DAS klappt perfekt, danke. Einziges Problem jetzt: Kann man das standardmäßig einstellen? jede Datei extra über VLC aufrufen und die Zahl ändern ist doch etwas unhandlich, gibts da ne Einstellung in den Optionen? Aber ich danke dir schon mal vielmals für deine Hilfe


----------



## Dragonix (24. März 2012)

Wenn bei dir der Standardwert auch 300ms ist, dann passt aber irgendwas am System nicht. Hast du alle Dateien von einer Festplatte geladen oder mal variiert? Bei IDE Festplatten DMA aktiviert? Aber eigentlich müssten dann alle anderen Player m.e. auch rumzicken.. ein höher Cachewert sollte m.e. helfen, wenn die Daten nur "Stoßweise" gelesen werden können, d.h. ein paar milisekunden liest deine Hardware die Daten sehr schnell, in den darauffolgenden milisekunden kann dafür garnix gelesen werden. Sowas kann man durch einen größeren Cache noch weiter glätten. Beobacht's mal weiter, ich kann mirs nicht erklären.

Standard ändern: "Extras --> Einstellungen". Hier den "Profi Modus" aktivieren (unten links, alle Einstellungen anzeigen). Dann "Input&Codecs" wählen und anschließend im rechten Teilfenster nach unten scrollen, da findest du dann diverse Cache Standardwerte.

Erklärung zu den einzelnen Werten gibts bei Mouse-Over (Mauszeiger über Wert schubsen und dann da stehen lassen).

Grüße
Matthias


----------



## Conqi (24. März 2012)

Ok scheinbar wars nur Glück oder so, die 1000ms ändern auch nix leider. Es funktioniert jetzt interessanterweise (auch ohne 1000ms) sporadisch, in den meisten Fällen klappts aber nicht. Wenns aber einmal läuft dann kann ich Videos öffnen mit dieser einen Instanz ohne Probleme, schließe ich VLC geht beim nächsten mal wieder nix. Grad ging es noch und ich konnte ohne Probleme das Fenster verschieben und skalieren und jetzt geht wieder nix davon ohne Video-Unterbrechung. Ich werd nochmal alles durchgehen.

Edit: Debugger sagt mir auch nix wirklich hilfreiches, wenn ich das Fenster bewege, nur:


> main warning: picture is too late to be displayed (missing 2193 ms)
> main warning: picture is too late to be displayed (missing 2151 ms)
> main warning: picture is too late to be displayed (missing 2110 ms)
> main warning: picture is too late to be displayed (missing 2068 ms)
> ...



Und das noch nen paar mal.




Dragonix schrieb:


> Wenn das alles nix hilft (wovon ich ehrlich gesagt fast ausgehe), wär evtl. mal ein Bugreport ne Überlegung wert - immerhin hat's ja mit älteren Versionen funktioniert..


 
Das ist ja eins der Probleme, auch das verwenden von Versionen vor 2.0 hilft nicht. Zeigen alle das gleiche Problem.



Edit: Ok wenn ich jetzt Dateien per "Datei öffnen" aus VLC heraus öffne gehts scheinbar, aber wenn ich ne Datei einfach per Doppelklick öffne hackts. Versteh das einer


----------



## Dragonix (24. März 2012)

> Das ist ja eins der Probleme, auch das verwenden von Versionen vor 2.0 hilft nicht. Zeigen alle das gleiche Problem.


Sry, das hatte ich falsch in Erinnerung, hab gedacht mit <2 gehts..


D.h. wenn du den VLC startest und dann übers Menü eine Datei öffnest gehts, und wenn eine Datei über Doppelklick öffenst geht's nicht? Das klingt danach, dass die "Verknüpfung" über die der VLC gestartet wird nen Schuss hat - versehen würd ichs aber auch nicht, weil das eigentlich mit ner Neuinstallation beheboben seien müsste.
Sei's drum, probier das mal (ich hab nur XP, weiß also nicht genau wie das unter 7 geht, ich denk mal ähnlich): Rechtsklick auf Videodatei, "Öffnen mit", dann den VLC nicht aus der Liste auswählen sondern über "Durchsuchen" selber zur "vlc.exe" navigieren, und dann öffnen (eventuell Haken vor "Dauerhaft verknüpfen" setzen) und berichte...

Grüße
Matthias


----------



## Conqi (24. März 2012)

Das merkwürdige ist ja auch, dass die Videos nicht funktionieren, wenn ich VLC offen hab und die einfach per Drag&Drop ins Fenster ziehe. Es geht wirklich nur über "Datei öffnen" aktuell.


----------



## pcHeini (6. November 2013)

Im VLC Media Player finden Sie die Option in den »Einstellungen« (wählen Sie »Alle Einstellungen anzeigen«) unter »Video | Filter | Postprocessing«. Setzen Sie diesen Wert auf 0. Die Hardware-Beschleunigung der Grafikkarte ist auf schwachen Rechnern Pflicht, sonst verkommt der HD-Film zur Diashow. Im VLC Media Player ist sie standardmäßig schon aktiviert, funktioniert aber auf Netbooks nicht optimal.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (6. November 2013)

Muss es VLC sein? ansonsten könntest du dir mal diesen Guide durschaun.


----------

